# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Externe SSD und USB-Sticks: Test, Ratgeber & Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Externe SSD und USB-Sticks: Test, Ratgeber & Vergleich*

						Sie wollen Daten transportfähig zur Hand haben oder keine weitere SSD in Ihren PC einbauen? Dann hilft eine externe SSD oder ein leistungsstarker USB-Stick. In unserem Test und Ratgeber zu externen SSDs und USB-Sticks finden Sie die besten portablen Speichermedien auf einen Blick.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Externe SSD und USB-Sticks: Test, Ratgeber & Vergleich*


----------

